# Telemetria por gprs



## Fhrozen (Mar 9, 2010)

Buenas Foreros:

Bueno les traigo una duda como de costumbre XD, 
Estoy queriendo implementar telemetria por gprs, enviar datos de un sensor o o un equipo q envia por rs232, a traves de un modulo empleando gprs a un celular ubicado a un lugar extremo.
El problema es q no venden muxos modulos aca en peru o son muy caros por lo q desearia saber si hay algun equipo de celular moderno con 3G o GPRS q tenga conexion RS232 o q sirva como host usb para que envie la dat a travez de un cable conversor USB - RS232. No puedo emplear SMS porq aveces no llegan a tiempo y el tiempo es un factor importante en mi aplicacion

Gracias por su atencion

Saludos

Fhrozen


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2010)

Consulta por Trax son unos modulos OEM tienen USB. Mira aca hay para hacer dulce..
http://mightygps.com/oemgps.htm

Generalmente para aplicaciones AVR tenes con entradas I/O


----------



## huenante (Mar 11, 2010)

quizas esto ayude.

http://www.citltda.cl/tc_routergprs.htm

yo cotice el segundo de la lista, el
Router Digi WiPoint 3,5G con Wifi(b/g) integrado

el valor aprox. en chile para este producto es de US1000


----------



## Stitch (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola a todos... a ver si podemos llevar a cabo una investigación que nos ayude a todos... la idea es enviar paquetes de información via GPRS.... por ahora estoy haciendo pruebas con un celular Sony Ericsson T630 y el hiperterminal.... pero ciertamente, ni idea de como empezar, hasta ahora solo he conseguido enviar SMS... si alguién sabe como iniciar, sería de gran ayuda.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 29, 2010)

Google: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servicio_general_de_paquetes_vía_radio


----------

